# Blue diamond pharma



## Beefcake (Dec 29, 2016)

A buddy of mine got a list for this source, anyone ever here of them?  Most vials are $50 and up and most orals are tablets.  Payment is cash in mail??  Okay let the bashing start!!


----------



## DF (Dec 29, 2016)

Never heard of them.


----------



## Utm18 (Dec 29, 2016)

Never heard of them either.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2016)

Don't they make peanuts? The ones in the can


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 29, 2016)

That's a strip club up north


----------



## automatondan (Dec 29, 2016)

I thought it was an intermediate ski run.....


----------



## j2048b (Dec 31, 2016)

Over on pro m, they are there, but i dont use sources, i make my own from fire and virgins vaginas, pure!!!!


----------



## Longandhard (Dec 31, 2016)

Never heard of them


----------



## Darko (Dec 31, 2016)

blue diamond=viagra


----------



## rep100 (Jan 21, 2017)

cash in mail .... lmao that must be a joke. if you're buddy needs a solid reputable source shoot me a PM


----------



## Staley40 (Jan 21, 2017)

So many fake labs scamming people its rediculous


----------



## gh0st (Jan 29, 2017)

heard of them
but heard like Darko said they just sell Viagra and sh8t!
keep ur distance is my advice so some more research!
u will find someone better! MY bet is u found em on ProMuscle...thats where i seen em and if thats where u r crusin there are long time legit sources there. just do ur homework my man!


* Sorry didnt see your status, didnt mean any disrespect my man! 
What interests u in these guys tho? just wondering...feel free to just blow me off, no offense will be taken!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 29, 2017)

rep100 said:


> cash in mail .... lmao that must be a joke. if you're buddy needs a solid reputable source shoot me a PM



Why isn't he banned yet?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Why isn't he banned yet?



Guys, if u offer product to others we cannot have you.  

We pride ourselves on being a non source place n we are not going to change.  

Above is an example.  If it was seem sooner by another mod it would of been already taken care of.


----------



## gh0st (Jan 30, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Why isn't he banned yet?



wow idk how i missed that lmao
whats even funnier is he is offering a VIP/VET a source if he "needs" one lmao


----------



## Superhenry (Mar 30, 2017)

Sounds fishy though.. more likely a scam.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 30, 2017)

rep100 said:


> cash in mail .... lmao that must be a joke. if you're buddy needs a solid reputable source shoot me a PM



GTFO..... Get out of our house.


----------

